

WooMe Privacy Violation - isafou

I joined WooMe briefly this past May to see how the site worked and I uploaded a picture as it requires the user to do so.  I had forgotten that I had joined, until I googled myself to realize that my full name, picture and age comes up as user of WooMe.  However, once I became aware of that fact,  I immediately deactivated my account with the hopes of eliminating the problem, it has now been three months, and all my information still comes up via a simple Google search.&#60;p&#62;After made numerous attempts at contacting your company since last June at both privacy@woome.com and at 3832 Hemmingway, Irvine, CA 92606, and even contacted the CEO, Stephen Stokols  and no one has responded nor rectify the problem.&#60;p&#62;Due to the nature of my profession, people often Google me. And it is quite embarrassing to me that this information should come up, and this is something which potentially can affect my personal relationship.&#60;p&#62;The more I read about WooMe, the more I realize how shady they are.&#60;p&#62;It is distressing and I will be forced to take legal action soon.
======
dkersten
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/02/woome-
techcrunch40-finalist...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/02/woome-
techcrunch40-finalist-20-million-in-funding-and-one-huge-scam/)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2169904>

